# افيدونى فى صناعة جيل الشعر ضروووووورى



## mido183 (16 يونيو 2006)

اريد من اخوانى ممن لديه فكره عن صناعة جيل الشعر ونسب المواد وطريقة خلطها


----------



## م ب (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
ما عندي فكره بالموضوع
إنشاء الله حدا يفيدنا قريبا


----------



## حسام سعد (2 نوفمبر 2006)

ابحث عن الموضوع على محرك البحث googel


----------



## مصطفى كزبر (3 نوفمبر 2006)

الجل


 
المادة 
الوظيفة 
الكمية 
PVP (بولي فينيل بيروليدينون) ليفسكول
مادة مثبتة 
gr(30-40 )
كاربابول (كاربومير)
الشكل الجلاتيني للجل 
 gr7
تري ايتانول أمين 
للتعديل واعطاء شكل الجل النهائي
gr5
غليسيرين
اللمعان للشعر
gr50
محسنات (Vit-5B-A ) زيت خروع
تقوية وتغذية الشعر 
-----------
مادة حافظة (فورمول )
منع التعفن
2gr
ماء 
---------
حتى gr1000
​
 

طريقة العمل 
الطريقة العامة 
قم بحل الليفسكول بأقل كمية من الماء مع التحريك
قم بحل الكربابول بالماء 
اضف تري ايتانول امين الى الكاربابول ثم اضف الليفسكول 
قم باضافة المواد التالية غليسيرين محسنات فورمول

طريقة دونكى 
قم باضافة محلول الليفسكول الى محلول الكاربابول فيتشكل سائل فيه معلقات قم بفصل المعلقات عن السائل واضف تري ايتانول امين 
ثم اكمل وفق الطريقة العامة (غير مستحبة هذه الطريقة بسب صعوبة فصل المعلقات والهدر في العمل )

بعض الملاحظات 

الكاربابول ينحل بالماء بصعوبة لذلك نستخدم الخلاط للسرعة لكن هنا يصبح في الجل فقاعات من الهواء قد لا تحبذ لدى المستهلك 
قم باستخدام الماء المقطرة لكي لا يخبط الجل ويتعكر 
يمكن اضافة الايتانول للجل وذلك لاعطاء الشكل الجميل للجل من جهة وجفاف الجل على الرأس بسرعة لسرعة تطايرة
لا تقوم باضافة العطر الى الجل بشكل مباشر لكي لا يتعكر وانما ادهن العلبة بالرائحة المطلوبة 

وشكرا


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## دى ماركو (21 أكتوبر 2008)

اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ 
خَلَقْتَنِي وَأَنَا عَبْدُكَ وَأَنَا عَلَى عَهْدِكَ وَوَعْدِكَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ 
أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا صَنَعْتُ 
أَبُوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمَتِكَ عَلَيَّ وَأَبُوءُ لَكَ بِذَنْبِي 
فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ


----------



## afifi_elnagms (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Dr\hany (14 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ممدوح الارناؤؤطى (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

